# Vero Beach?  or other mid-atlantic side areas



## Corinne1123 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm planning our vacation for 2013.   I would like to go to a FL beach area near Port St. Lucie, so we can include my mother.

I've read reviews of DVB and don't get it.  People love the resort (obviously - it's Disney!) but they say they don't like the surrounding area, for activities, beach itself, etc.  I can exchange into DVB but in the late June, July the TPUs area high, so I would need to combine two weeks.  I don't really mind if it's worth it.  

Otherwise, can anyone recommend a really nice resort that's within 1 hour or so driving distance of Pt St Lucie?  I belong to RCI but my timeshare is joint affiliated with RCI and II.

..Forgot to mention, we will be bringing our 18 and 22 year old daughter and son.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 9, 2012)

Would you consider something a little over an hour north?  Cocoa Beach is nice and there is a lot to do there.  I'm sure your kids will like it.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 9, 2012)

Ron Jon's Cape Caribe Resort in Cocoa Beach FL. It is an RCI resort, gorgeous Atlantic Ocean views, several pools, private access to the beach (the beach is not private - state and county owned). It is right next to Cape Canaveral and Port Canaveral, so if there happens to be a satellite launch, you get Front Row seats!

I do not own there, but did their 2 hour tour. Somehow, $19000 for a NEW week per year seems like an outdated business model, while others (like Holiday Inn Orange Lake, Wyndham, Bluegreen, etc) use points. I'm not criticizing those who HAVE fixed weeks, only questioning why a person would buy a weeks-based resort when points-based resorts are better.

TS


----------



## akp (Jun 9, 2012)

*Disney Vero Beach*

We exchanged into Vero Beach two years ago in June.  I liked the unit, and I liked the pool.  The surf was way too rough for my tastes, though, so i did not really care for the beach.  And I agree with the other comments you read that the area around the resort is not a factor in its favor.

Anita


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Appreciate the comments and I will look into Ron Jon.  The only other thing for me is whether my mother can drive that far.  Or we can also fly into WPB and pick her up.  

We may still consider Disney Vero Beach but not expect much from the area.


----------



## LouiseG (Jun 10, 2012)

DVB is a really nice resort, but it is located in a very guiet area, mostly residential.  A short drive north on A1A gets you to the Sebastian inlet with a pier for fishing and if the kids like to surf it['s popular with surfes.  S short drive south takes you into the small tourist area of Vero Beach.  You can spend time on the beach on the Indian River as you cross into Wabasso or you can go all the way into US1 or across SR60 and find more stores, restaurants, mall, etc.  If you decite on VB  I hope you enjoy yourself,  I lived there for 12 yrs. Th only reason I moved was because of my job.  Sometimes Wwsh I was still there now.
I would rather head south to the Palm Beach area than north to Cocoa, but that's just me.  There's the Japanese Gardens, Lion Country, Peanut Island (for snorkeling and picnicing).  If the kids want to snorkel or dive, it's a much better area for them to enjoy the water.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you - I am actually leaning that way (DVB).  Asked my daughter and she said she would prefer Disney.  Just need to check in wth mom.

Car trips would be if we get bored - ie if DVB is mostly for young children.).  How are the DVB restaurants?


----------



## silentg (Jun 21, 2012)

Oyster Point and Oyster Bay are in Sebastian which is next to Vero Beach. We stayed there a few years ago.  They let you rent a boat for the week for $50.00. There is a public beach nearby and resturants within walking distance.
We stayed at Disney Vero Beach and enjoyed it. The beach was kind of hard to get to had to climb down a sandy slope to get to the water.  We have also stayed at Driftwood in Vero Beach.  That is right on the beach and is a unique timeshare made from driftwood.  We found the Vero/Sebastian area very nice. If you are  golfers the public courses are fun.  We went there when our children were teens and they met others on the beach and enjoyed themselves.


----------

